# My two new cockatiels



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

I just bought two new cockatiels today: Cookie and Oreo. They just had a bath 😊


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

More! Lol


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Cassandra Leigh said:


> More! Lol


Yes, I now have 8! 😆. I just can't get enough cockatiels, lol!


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

I can't imagine dealing with so many feathers and poops lol


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

They're adorable! What mutation are they?


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

Misstiel said:


> I just bought two new cockatiels today: Cookie and Oreo. They just had a bath 😊
> View attachment 94961
> View attachment 94962
> View attachment 94963
> View attachment 94964


How do you get them to take a bath?


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

Misstiel said:


> I just bought two new cockatiels today: Cookie and Oreo. They just had a bath 😊
> View attachment 94961
> View attachment 94962
> View attachment 94963
> View attachment 94964


How do you get them to take a bath?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Emerald and Sapphire said:


> They're adorable! What mutation are they?


 Thanks! 😊. They are whiteface pearls. I have one male and one female.


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Emerald and Sapphire said:


> How do you get them to take a bath?


I put them in the bottom of my shower and ran the water from the smaller shower head in a fine mist. The male just liked splashing in the pools of water on the bottom while the female loved running under the stream of the water. It all depends on your bird. Some of mine like coming in the shower with me, some prefer being misted by a bottle, some prefer bathing in a shallow bowl, and some like the sink.


----------



## Lightning (12 mo ago)

Misstiel said:


> I put them in the bottom of my shower and ran the water from the smaller shower head in a fine mist. The male just liked splashing in the pools of water on the bottom while the female loved running under the stream of the water. It all depends on your bird. Some of mine like coming in the shower with me, some prefer being misted by a bottle, some prefer bathing in a shallow bowl, and some like the sink.


Mine prefer being misted. Obviously they think it's raining.


----------



## Armigal23 (Oct 2, 2021)

Misstiel said:


> I just bought two new cockatiels today: Cookie and Oreo. They just had a bath 😊
> View attachment 94961
> View attachment 94962
> View attachment 94963
> View attachment 94964





Misstiel said:


> I just bought two new cockatiels today: Cookie and Oreo. They just had a bath 😊
> View attachment 94961
> View attachment 94962
> View attachment 94963
> View attachment 94964


How do you get them to like a towel?


----------



## Armigal23 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi - they are so cute how do you get them to like the towel?


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Armigal23 said:


> Hi - they are so cute how do you get them to like the towel?


Thanks! Some of mine love being in towels and cuddled while the others prefer not. My male whiteface liked it, but the female DID NOT so I took her out. If your bird loves to cuddle with you, then he will probably love being in the towel.


----------



## mel&sydney07 (12 mo ago)

they are so cute! white faced pearls are my favorite!


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

mel&sydney07 said:


> they are so cute! white faced pearls are my favorite!


Thank you! 😊. They are my favourite as well!


----------

